# Banner Request



## Matt Deal (Nov 18, 2006)

I was hoping to have a banner made for me.

Size: 400x200
Color: Red
Fighter: Matt "The Hammer" Hamill
Text: Matt Deal (in a corner), Bringin' Down Tha Hammer! (at the bottom)


----------

